# Need to make desktop wireless, what reciever to buy?



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

A certain someone (pantherx12) said PCI recievers are better than USB ones
so i've been eying this

is it any good?


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

It will work.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> It will work.



yes.. i know "it will work"
but i mean.. has anyone used one before?
or has any brand recommendations or make, or ones to avoid?


----------



## Munki (Nov 9, 2009)

I built a compter with a Linksys in it and it worked GREAT. I never had a bit of trouble out of it. So I recommend a linksys.


FYI that computer im talking about is my grandmother's and she and I love it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

Munki said:


> I built a compter with a Linksys in it and it worked GREAT. I never had a bit of trouble out of it. So I recommend a linksys.
> 
> 
> FYI that computer im talking about is my grandmother's and she and I love it.



they appear to be like £30 upwards
i'm poor 
edit: this one's reasonably priced


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> yes.. i know "it will work"
> but i mean.. has anyone used one before?
> or has any brand recommendations or make, or ones to avoid?




They are all pretty much the same for your needs. My only recommendation would be to get one that is cheap. You don't need to put too much brain effort into it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> They are all pretty much the same for your needs. My only recommendation would be to get one that is cheap.



What so, brand name doesn't affect speeds/range?


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> What so, brand name doesn't affect speeds/range?



Not at all.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Not at all.



Oh okay, that's surprising, but good to know


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> they appear to be like £30 upwards
> i'm poor
> edit: this one's reasonably priced



Well, you are poor. ^^

So... get what is cheap. Some models have things like "range booster" and all that, but you have to pay for it and it probablly won't make any difference. How far away is your computer from the wireless signal?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2009)

MAKE SURE... to follow the driver instructions.  Most require installing the software FIRST and the hardware second.

If you don't do it in that order, you'll be in a world of hurt.

I just got a Belkin coutesy of shevanel, it's a generic 54g card.  Ping of 10ms and working like a champ from about 30ft from the router.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well, you are poor. ^^
> 
> So... get what is cheap. Some models have things like "range booster" and all that, but you have to pay for it and it probablly won't make any difference. How far away is your computer from the wireless signal?



A MODERATOR CALLED ME POOR D;
erm.. about.. erm...
well it's downstairs 



Sasqui said:


> MAKE SURE... to follow the driver instructions.  Most require installing the software FIRST and the hardware second.
> 
> If you don't do it in that order, you'll be in a world of hurt.
> 
> I just got a Belkin coutesy of shevanel, it's a generic 54g card.  Ping of 10ms and working like a champ from about 30ft from the router.



oh okay
what happens if i install the hardware first?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

Will you be playin games online with this?


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Will you be playin games online with this?



Yes.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hm what kind of router do you have?


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Hm what kind of router do you have?



This one


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh well i can tell you that with a G router and it being downstairs unless you a extended antenna  you are going to probably get poor signal being the wireless card will be behind the pc. You are going to lag horribly i am 30 feet away from my wireless router and i have a wifi G card and i still lag with full signal.

I'd suggest maybe just stick with the USB so you can move it to get better reception. Or get a wireless N router and N card.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Oh well i can tell you that with a G router and it being downstairs unless you a extended antenna  you are going to probably get poor signal being the wireless card will be behind the pc. You are going to lag horribly i am 30 feet away from my wireless router and i have a wifi G card and i still lag with full signal.
> 
> I'd suggest maybe just stick with the USB so you can move it to get better reception. Or get a wireless N router and N card.



Godammit.
i might have to purchase a USB one instead
perhaps this one


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Oh well i can tell you that with a G router and it being downstairs unless you a extended antenna  you are going to probably get poor signal being the wireless card will be behind the pc. You are going to lag horribly i am 30 feet away from my wireless router and i have a wifi G card and i still lag with full signal.
> 
> I'd suggest maybe just stick with the USB so you can move it to get better reception. Or get a wireless N router and N card.



I disagree. That PCI adapter he linked should get a signal from downstairs fine. A USB adapter would be much, much worse and a definite no no for gaming. Actually either way is technically a "nono" for gaming, but USB adapters are crap. Stick with the PCI adapter.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I disagree. That PCI adapter he linked should get a signal from downstairs fine. A USB adapter would be much, much worse and a definite no no for gaming. Actually either way is technically a "nono" for gaming, but USB adapters are crap. Stick with the PCI adapter.



now THAT'S helpful


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you considered using an Access Point in client mode? That will give you a lot more options, like a local LAN for printing or NAS. Some will also allow you to run torrents (although not MY thing) while the PC is off.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> Godammit.
> i might have to purchase a USB one instead
> perhaps this one



i wouldn't suggest either or for gaming honestly, can you find a PCI one with an extended antenna. 

I have had that router before and it's range sucks, personally going from a 2 story house i got 2 bars with the same type of antenna.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Have you considered using an Access Point in client mode? That will give you a lot more options, like a local LAN for printing or NAS. Some will also allow you to run torrents (although not MY thing) while the PC is off.



i like the sound of running torrents while the pc is off
how is this done?



joinmeindeath417 said:


> i wouldn't suggest either or for gaming honestly, can you find a PCI one with an extended antenna.
> 
> I have had that router before and it's range sucks, personally going from a 2 story house i got 2 bars with the same type of antenna.



duely noted.
PCI recievers only then


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

how about you buy the first one you posted and than buy this


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> how about you buy the first one you posted and than buy this



what does THAT do?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

you can put the antenna in front of or on top of the PC/ it replaces the one that is on the wireless card (it just unscrews) you will be able to get better reception with the anntena not being covered in a computer desk.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> you can put the antenna in front of or on top of the PC/ it replaces the one that is on the wireless card (it just unscrews) you will be able to get better reception with the anntena not being covered in a computer desk.



oh.. fucking awesome!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

i STILL wouldn't suggest it for gaming. it really sucks gaming on a G router wireless


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i STILL wouldn't suggest it for gaming. it really sucks gaming on a G router wireless



oh shush! 
i don't really care 
most of the others out there are (probably) on the same connection
atm i'm using a laptop with built in wireless and reception's pretty good (1.21MB/s max download speed and like 35ms ping)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

Also remember the laptop's entire screen is basically the anntena, they are ment to get better range...


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Also remember the laptop's entire screen is basically the anntena, they are ment to get better range...



oh.. right


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> A MODERATOR CALLED ME POOR D;
> erm.. about.. erm...
> well it's downstairs
> 
> ...



And you think the mods are payed well?  

What happened with a Linksys was it plain screwed up my machine...  however, in that case, I think it was a hardware issue.  In any event if the drivers are written well and no conflicts, the worst thing is you'll have to remove the hardware and then the software, then start over.

USB is convenient, but I'd reccomend a PCI card.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 9, 2009)

A good USB wireless card with a good range is just as good as pci, I have a us robotics usb wireless n card and i get 3-5 bars anywhere in my house, fyi, they also come with a usb extension lead you can use to place them in a better spot to pick up a better signal, like the aerial someone posted.

As said before there not ideal for gaming, but I get 26ms ping on speedtest.net with wireless and dont do that much online gaming anyway, mainly SP, so it suits me


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Mayo, you have the exact same router as I do.

I have a wireless network of my own built on that router. I get full 54mbps singnal strength in all 3 computers I have a wireless NIC installed in, but the greatest distance between a computer and the router is about 12 feet.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 13, 2009)

hat said:


> Hey Mayo, you have the exact same router as I do.
> 
> I have a wireless network of my own built on that router. I get full 54mbps singnal strength in all 3 computers I have a wireless NIC installed in, but the greatest distance between a computer and the router is about 12 feet.



when you say 54mbps signal strength, you mean your download speed is 54mbps? or like a LAN network speed or something?


----------

